# AFSCME - endorses Democ rats like liberal Kerry -Scr*w them



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

the Association of Fools Scheming to Cheat Massachusetts Employees
has just endorsed liberal john F (as in fraud) kerry. yet another reason why i am glad that we formed a brotherhood and dumped afscme - they 
never represented us well and we did better after dumping them . In addition, we deeply resented our union dues being spent by afscme
to endorse liberal democ rat wimps who don't represent our well thought
out opinions. in my opinion, afscme and democ rat politicians s*ck and are not in the corner of police - we should vote Republican because they are in OUR corner !


----------

